# Katahdin ram butcher results



## Matt n Lee (Jan 11, 2018)

For those who might be interested I thought I would show. This is what we got from one of our Katahdin rams last year. NOTE: The video cuts off at the end sorry. We are much better at making videos now


----------



## Alibo (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful looking meat! Butcher did a good job! Interested to know the live weight and age of the ram at slaughter?


----------



## Alibo (Jan 11, 2018)

That accent makes me miss home! No mistaking that cajun!


----------



## Matt n Lee (Jan 11, 2018)

Butcher was DH. First time doing it I think he did a good job also. I dont know the live weight, but he wasnt a big ram. The total of the meat in the video was 35-40 pounds of edible meat. I would guess live weight at 150lbs or so and hanging weight at 80-90lbs. Age was about 3 years old. I know a lot of people think thats too old, but im telling you now it was the best meat Ive ever eaten and every lucky person we let try it said the same thing. I dont think age is as big a factor on hair sheep versus wool, but that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Alibo (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you, good to know. we don't grain our bucks so they grow slower and we butcher later in age but the meat is still delicious!

Y'all have some great videos, really makes me miss the hard work and love of the land a lot of people from Louisiana share. Got a real laugh at the turkey in the mason jar!


----------



## Matt n Lee (Jan 11, 2018)

oh man! I forgot about that video. That was crazy  If you enjoy them please comment subscribe all that stuff. The interaction with similarly minded people is why we do it. It makes for sooo much fun 

PS this guy was intact as well. He didnt have great conformation and then he got a bit aggressive and that was enough to send him to freezer camp. Our current ram is built a lot better IMHO.


----------

